# Fountain Pen Prep - Pre and Post Show



## Timbo (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm seriously considering selling fountain pens at my shows.  I have not done so because I just thought it would be a pain to keep them maintained properly.  I assumed that folks would take the pens to shows with the ink  loaded, the clean each one if their next show was not for several weeks.  Like I said...it was my assumption.   I'm guessing that most potential customers will want to write with the pen before they buy it.  I'm now ready for some fact based info and I'm hoping you folks can tell me how you handle your fountain pens before, and after each show.  Are your pens preloaded with ink?  Do you only load ink if a customer asks to try it.  If someone does test drive the pen, do you clean it immediately after the show, or is there a set time you'll let it sit prior to cleaning.  I did not see anything about this in the stuff I've read online.  All comments appreciated.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## gawdelpus (Jun 28, 2011)

Most people who understand about Fountain pens will appreciate that they are not pre inked . I have a bottle of ink available for those who wish to try the nibs ,just a dip in the bottle and off they go with a test. I do wipe the nib when done ,and a quick rinse of just the nib when I get home ,as most inks I think are water based any slight residue will rinse off no problem . I will fit a cartridge and get it writing for them if they wish ,and after they have bought it  Even at my local craft market I get a fair turnover of fountain pens as they are getting hard to find in stores generally and some folks love to write with them ,even some of the younger generation are starting to buy them hehe, cheers ~ John


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 28, 2011)

I keep a feed and housing in medium and broad  with an cartridge attatched for both sizes in a small plasti c baggie. Just screw it in the pen their intrested in so they can test drive it, takes less than 3 seconds. No bottle to worry about spilling and easy clean up of just the four nibs when home.


----------



## paintspill (Jun 28, 2011)

i haven't done shows yet but i find that if you are doing only a few styles of pen as long as you have one loaded to try that 'should' be good enough. if you want to go the extra mile and sound really smart you can explain how every fountain pen gets worked into the individuals writing style. there is a really good write up in the iap library.


----------

